# Need help id frame



## lemonpeelerman (Jan 17, 2019)

Ive had this frame for 20 years plus its been built several different ways . Im trying to find out what it is so I might be able to bring it back to original likeness I saw a pic of a 1919 flying merkel 
any thoughts on what I have would be helpful thanks you


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jan 17, 2019)

Works man?


----------



## lemonpeelerman (Jan 17, 2019)

Do U know year Thanks


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Jan 17, 2019)

Check out Ratrodbikes.com,  go the the "Show me your " thread,  you'll see many of examples.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 17, 2019)

Edit


----------



## lemonpeelerman (Jan 17, 2019)

Mine has pinch bolt seat clamp and was brazed.


----------



## mongeese (Jan 17, 2019)

Rare Merkel. Very rare


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 17, 2019)

lemonpeelerman said:


> Mine has pinch bolt seat clamp and was brazed.



Now I see rear-facing forkends(drop-outs). Post up some better pics of various key areas of the frame to help identify it better.


----------



## lemonpeelerman (Jan 17, 2019)

Mine is narrower where Down tubes come to center seat tube then the Workmans it used to have a skip tooth sprocket I still have the crank with it I don’t think I have the fork anymore it looks a lot like that Markel flying


----------



## lemonpeelerman (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## lemonpeelerman (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## lemonpeelerman (Jan 17, 2019)

Ignore seat post it’s one I made to fit narrow seat tube


----------



## lemonpeelerman (Jan 17, 2019)

This is the 1919 flying Merkel I think this is what it is


----------



## lemonpeelerman (Jan 17, 2019)

Mine barely fits A 2 in tire if the rim gets out of true the tire  rubs


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 17, 2019)

lemonpeelerman said:


> This is the 1919 flying Merkel I think this is what it isView attachment 934614



I don't believe it's the same frame. Kinda looks like a Snyder built motorbike to me. I could be wrong tho...


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 17, 2019)

lemonpeelerman said:


> Mine barely fits A 2 in tire if the rim gets out of true the tire  rubs



Most 28" singletube bikes ran 1 1/2" wide tires.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jan 17, 2019)

Serial number on bottom; badge holes in head tube.
Does not look like *modern* Worksman bikes (is there any _other_ kind of Worksman?), because of the straight down tube, and lack of lugged frame joints.


----------



## hoofhearted (Jan 17, 2019)

*@lemonpeelerman *

*Sorry .. could not I.D. your frame ... however ...
there are some ''Tells'' that you may want to be
aware of - as you peep other frames, and hope-
fully learn from those.*

*May wind fill your sails ....*

..... patric


----------



## lemonpeelerman (Jan 18, 2019)

ill be on the search thanks for all the info.


----------



## lemonpeelerman (Jan 18, 2019)

A 37 roll fast looks real close also this one got the bmx treement


----------



## Brian R. (Jan 19, 2019)

You mentioned you still have the skiptooth sprocket and crank that was on it. If it's original it will likely help identify the bike. Why not post photos of them?


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Apr 10, 2021)

As others have hinted, looks like an early Snyder-built motorbike.  The straight pencil thin bridge between the seat stays is different than many later Snyder-built motorbikes.  Also, less obvious, until one thinks to look, is the frame size; the head tube is a taller ~4"+/- and not the more common 3.5".

Also the so-called "_flush_" joints - they stand-out like concave deep sockets(?), almost appearing that an amateur fitter drilled an oversized hole in one pipe and then brazed another smaller pipe into that one.  And the chain stays might not have volcano joints at the bottom bracket.

I have seen these bikes sporting MW Hawthorne "*Trail Blazer*" head badges; (thinking 1932-ish?).


----------

